# .....



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Why did you delete this.....ah...dont worry, none of my business.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

It was sent to me in a PM by Captain can't make his fuck mind up what name he wants to use


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

ROFL...HAHA..... :lol:

Yeah, that's him........jerk!


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Im still the same smart arse said:


> ROFL...HAHA..... :lol:
> 
> Yeah, that's him........jerk!


Use your imagination and try to pick what finger I'm holding up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Cam said:


> Im still the same smart arse said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL...HAHA..... :lol:
> ...


Hmm.....Well judging by your avatar you seem to be holding all of them up......You have given me too many choices....eeny meeny etc etc :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Is it the one who went to market? Or is it the one who went wee wee wee all the way home?
> British nursery rhyme... :roll:
> 
> I was only refering to the guy in the picture btw I found him in a thread, people were calling him captain....But then he told me his name was Jerk..
> ...


That's a British nursery rhyme? My mom used to tell me that when i was little.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

.


----------

